# found some bird boys



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I hope you didn't find rats.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I purposefully waited a few days to make sure everything had cleared out before I went. And I stayed in the area that I keep mowed down year round, I just let Flip go into the other area. I will fully admit to being a total wimp when it comes to mice and rats.....I'm the type that would jump up on a table screaming.

The dogs were playing with a dead rat in the backyard the day they mowed. After sitting in my house for like two hours debating on what I was going to do about this situation I finally went out there and scooped it up with a shovel and put it in the outside trash.

:yuck:


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I love big open fields that you can let your dog loose in. Must have been extra awesome that you also found some kids to play with Flip!


----------

